# Adorable packaging-What to do with it???



## Lane (Jun 10, 2008)

I saw these bottles and HAD to have them. They were way cheap, $5.00 for 50...But... I can't figure out what to put in them     

They have a wide mouth, but not wide enough for lotions/conditioners or creams, as the bottle has a lot of groves...They are not "squezzy" either.

I'd like to make a natural bubble bath, SLS free. Anyone know a good recipe or base? HELP!

Edited to add, they hold 8oz.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 10, 2008)

I bought a ton of those a few years back & did honey baths in them. 1 part honey, 1 part vegetable oil & 1 part shower gel & fo to taste. I no longer use honey in my products so I have some sitting empty too. I am eliminating all animal products slowly....

I thought about making kids sets, lotions & shower gel pairs in Jolly rancher flavors but my shower gels seperated so they don't look too pretty in the clear bottles.

Even powdered products would be nice. I would say milk bath but know you don't use milks. What about dry bath bombs/fizzy powder? You could layer 3 colors/scents in 1 jar?


----------



## Lane (Jun 10, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> What about dry bath bombs/fizzy powder? You could layer 3 colors/scents in 1 jar?


 I love that idea!


----------



## Lane (Jun 10, 2008)

I just figured out what I am going to do!


----------



## The Queen (Jul 5, 2008)

These are too cute. How about a 3 little bears gift set?


----------



## Lane (Jul 5, 2008)

The Queen said:
			
		

> These are too cute. How about a 3 little bears gift set?


 Excellent idea!


----------



## IanT (Jul 6, 2008)

yeahh!!!


I like the idea of different scents in them too..


or you could do something like make a honey sugar scrub or salthoney scrub and color them like honey...


"this bee the best bodyscrub out there...arrrrhhhhh" lol


----------



## Lane (Jul 6, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> yeahh!!!
> 
> 
> I like the idea of different scents in them too..
> ...


 I am goiing to sharpie an eye patch and make a little felt hat for one of the bears! Ha!


----------



## IanT (Jul 6, 2008)

oooh lol if you do that you SO need to put a picture up ! lol....


----------



## Lane (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh I'm doing it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow!  Those are adorable!  Too bad you don't have a honey business...


----------



## Lane (Jul 6, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> oooh lol if you do that you SO need to put a picture up ! lol....


 Oh my I just had a great idea... So the bear has an eye patch, and a little red silk sash around his waist....still working on the hat....I am going to fill him up with a shimmery, copper, golden bubble bath. 

This be the best bubbling booty out there...arrrrhhhhh


----------



## IanT (Jul 6, 2008)

hahahah!!! thats the best!! 


ohhh i got to see this!!


----------



## Harlow (Jul 6, 2008)

You are so fun Lane!


----------



## PixieWick (Jul 11, 2008)

You can add a shaker top an make it babypowder


----------



## Lane (Jul 12, 2008)

PixieWick said:
			
		

> You can add a shaker top an make it babypowder


 Do you know anywhere I can find different lids for these? I've looked with no success 


And I TOTALLY made a pirate one! I will post pics tomorrow


----------

